# Where can I buy online MegaRay Lamps?



## Akuma (Sep 7, 2009)

After being recommended Mega Ray bulbs by people I've been really sceptic purchasing one. Why? Because here in Sweden they cost 75 Euros.
That's.. uhm... *105 US American Dollars.*

After being nagged about purchasing Mega Ray bulbs over a thousand times I am trying to seriously find cheaper options for Mega Ray bulbs and I cannot find any here in Europe.

There is no way in hell I will spend over a hundred dollars on a Mega Ray bulb, no fixture, shipping not included. I am terrified the bulb will blow / I'll accidently brake it / it'll come broken in its delivery package and if that happens I will have $105 US less in my wallet for nothing.

So this is where I ask you, I've seen the Mega Ray lamps sell in the U.S for as cheap as $40 USD. Do you people know any online stores that sell Mega Ray bulbs? Either in the US, UK or EU.

NOTE:

* *The store must be able to ship international to Europe*

My tortoise really needs bulbs. He has none right now so any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

Try this site; http://www.reptileuv.com/


----------



## Akuma (Sep 7, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Try this site; http://www.reptileuv.com/



That site does *NOT* sell Mega Ray Lamps.
It has however a link to their UK site megaray.co.uk

That site does *ALSO* not sell Mega Ray Lamps.
That site however has some links to some UK stockists - 2 of which do not exist anymore.

*ONE *of the sites it links to sells them for Ã‚Â£50 - which is incidently around *$90 USD*. Add shipping to that and you'd probably end up with a price that's higher than what it would cost here in Sweden.

So no. No help there.
I would appreciate if people looked into the links themselves before posting them.


----------



## bettinge (Sep 7, 2009)

LLLReptile ships international and has the ZooMed, T Rex, Flukers, and Exo Terra Mercury Vapor bulbs! I personally use and like the ZooMed Powersun, and find LLLReptile a great place to do business with.

Sorry that this does not answer your question where to buy MegaRay, but it does offer other options!

http://lllreptile.com/store/policies/international
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/reptile-supplies/uvb-fluorescent-lights-mercury-vapor-bulbs/


----------



## Akuma (Sep 7, 2009)

bettinge said:


> LLLReptile ships international and has the ZooMed, T Rex, Flukers, and Exo Terra Mercury Vapor bulbs! I personally use and like the ZooMed Powersun, and find LLLReptile a great place to do business with.
> 
> Sorry that this does not answer your question where to buy MegaRay, but it does offer other options!



I really appreciate your response, even if it doesn't neccesarily answer my question - but yes ; you are entirely right. It is another fesable option to buy another lamp that might be of similar quality that of the MegaRay.
The reason why I'm specifically asking for the MegaRay is because almost _everyone_ I asked ells me to go buy those.
However, you have been really helpful and I will look into those models.
Which lamps do you recommend specifically of those brands?
My tortoise is a pancake tortoise. Will a 5.0 do well or should I buy stronger?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 7, 2009)

OOPs Akuma, I Ã¢â‚¬Ëœm sorry you did not feel the site I listed above gave you any help nor did they sell Mega Ray bulbs. 

So I went back on to the site and this is what I found. *They do sell the Mega Ray bulbs*. For the 100 watt 220-volt self ballasted lamp they are $76.95 USD plus $10.00 USD for shipping anywhere in the world, a total of $86.95 USD. though they are currently back ordered,. Plus if you buy two you get a discount on the bulbs a savings of $18.47 per bulb. Look here http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-european-high-voltage-hv-sb-100-220-volt-flood.php

$46.95 for the 100 watt self ballasted 120 volt bulb, which is used in the USA.
For these look here http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-100-watt-self-ballasted-flood-uvb-lamp.php

I don't think Someone did not check out the site very well. 

The Mega Ray bulbs have always been expensive bulbs and sell by me in the USA for $110.00 USD. 

I personally use the T-Rex 100 watt MVB and bought it here http://www.reptiledepot.com/mercury.html They are currently $39.00 plus shipping and I know of someone who ordered from them and lives in Dubai. Though she told me the shipping costs are pretty heavy, and not terribly fast. 

MVB bulbs are rated in watts because they give out ultra violet light as well as heat.
Florescent bulbs are rated with numbers like 5.0 or 10.0 or T12 because they do not give out heat only ultra violet rays. 

If the people you know are suggesting you use the Mega Ray perhaps you could find out where they have gotten theirs from if they are cheaper?

I suggest you go back here http://www.reptileuv.com/ and really read their site. It has some extremely interesting information on things like UV ratings of different types of bulbs and such.



Akuma said:


> I would appreciate if people looked into the links themselves before posting them.



Now you see I did check the link before I posted it for you and Now this hopefully answers your question!


----------



## jobeanator (Sep 8, 2009)

i would also check ebay too. if your looking for a zoomed powersun 100 or 160 watt they usually go for 30-40$ which is somewhat better then the 80-90$ they ask for in stores.


----------



## Sudhira (Sep 11, 2009)

What does "self ballasted" mean?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2009)

A ballast is a device intended to limit the amount of current flowing in an electric circuit. It is a necessary component of any properly functioning lamp.
External ballast UV-b lamp are said to be superior to self-ballasted lamps because they last much longer while emitted more UV-b and UV-a photons. External ballast lamps are more flicker free.


----------



## Sudhira (Sep 12, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> A ballast is a device intended to limit the amount of current flowing in an electric circuit. It is a necessary component of any properly functioning lamp.
> External ballast UV-b lamp are said to be superior to self-ballasted lamps because they last much longer while emitted more UV-b and UV-a photons. External ballast lamps are more flicker free.



But, they are physically the same correct? In that they screw in the same way etc??


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 12, 2009)

Akuma said:


> Crazy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Try this site; http://www.reptileuv.com/
> ...


----------



## bettinge (Sep 12, 2009)

An external ballasted lamp/bulb is any florescent tube. For a reptile bulb they are 2.0. 5.0 or 10.0 lamps like the ZooMed Reptisun. These bulbs are 15-48 inches long, and typically twist (1 quarter turn) into their socket. These bulbs create little heat, no heat of use to a reptile. Like this:
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...por-bulbs/-/zoo-med-36-repti-sun-50-uvb-bulb/

A Mercury Vapor Bulb (MVB) screws into a socket like a normal bulb would. I guess these could be described (although I never would) as self ballasted. These bulbs are less efficient because they create lots of heat. Most like these bulbs because they are the UVB abd heat source all in one! There like this:
http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog...s/-/zoo-med-100-watt-powersun-uvb-heat-bulbs/

Hope this helps!


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 13, 2009)

Betts, Mega Ray makes a self ballasted and an external ballasted bulb. Lamps on Test. 

Although there is not, as yet, a UK distributor for the ReptileUV Mega-Ray lamps, these are available by mail order from USA from the company website, www.ReptileUV.com. 

Self-ballasted (SB) lamps (100watt and 160watt) (Figure 1) are sold in both 110volt and Ã¢â‚¬Å“EuroÃ¢â‚¬Â 220volt versions. An externally ballasted (EB) 60watt lamp is available with a matching ballast box (110volt only)(Figure 2). There is also a Mega-Ray Zoo Lamp for specialist use, such as in zoos, in situations where high UVB levels are required at distances over 3 feet from the lamp, in very large enclosures.

ReptileUV state that (with the exception of the Zoo Lamp) output of individual lamps may vary somewhat within each range. When ordering, it is possible to request a specific output for a specific set-up, since the output of each lamp is checked before dispatch. We requested a full range of lamps, although we were told that if no particular request is made, a lamp with a "standard" output of 150 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 250 uW/cmÃ‚Â² is supplied.

see here for more info. you have lots of reading to do as it has lots of information. 

http://www.reptileuvinfo.com/html/mega-ray-narrow-flood-report.htm


----------

